# Direct TV on Demand Download Problems



## Lobo1943 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have been having lots of “On Demand” download problems. What happen’s, when I select a program to download from the “On Demand” sight I get the record prompt. Everything seems to be downloading but after I go to the “List” and select the program I downloaded the program shows zero minutes recorded or maybe one or two minutes. I have spoken to Direct TV Tech Support and they have had me refresh, reset and do other things but I am still having the same problems.

I am using Netgear XE104 Wall-plugged Ethernet Switch via my router. When I connect my laptop the wall mounted Ethernet adaptor I can access the internet as though I was directly connected to my router, and have no problems using my laptop and the internet. I have (at Direct TV’s Request) reset the Ethernet adaptors and have re-downloaded updates from Netgear drivers, and I am still having problems. 
Does anyone have any ideas on what I should try?

Lobo1943


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the DIRECTV area.


----------



## matthew999 (May 23, 2007)

have you manually set the ports on the HR? and then allowed port forwarding via the netgear or your dsl/cable box? If your router/modem has a dmz then set that for the ip of the HR.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

matthew999 said:


> have you manually set the ports on the HR? and then allowed port forwarding via the netgear or your dsl/cable box? If your router/modem has a dmz then set that for the ip of the HR.


:nono:
Bad idea using a DMZ with anything connected to a router, it is there for saftey and NOT getting hacked into, the other suggestion is good with setting up a static IP for all of your HR's connected to the network


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

Which router/modem are you using and is it cable or DSL? I had the same issue with Qwest's 2wire router . I changed it with an Action-tec PK5000 and all is fine with On Demand but, now media share quit working on my wireless laptops some trade off.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

admdata said:


> :nono:
> the other suggestion is good with setting up a static IP for all of your HR's connected to the network


A good suggestion. I remember that happening to me a long time ago until I assigned an IP address to each receiver. I actually do that now for my entire network...

(6 DirecTV HD receivers)
(4 PCs)
(3 Samsung TVs)
(2 Smartphones)
(1 Bluray player)
(1 Wii)
(1 Network printer)
(1 iPod Touch)


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

I have always used assigned IP addresses for my receivers and assigned STB and audio ports to avoid conflicts. But recently I have experienced the same problems with VOD. Download hangs at 2%, and won't go any further no matter what. Connections test confirms connection to network and internet. Possibly linked to other problems such as 60-second channel changes when using guide to go to channel, and slooooow direct entry or channel up/down. All seemingly since last NR 4a6. All receivers and dvrs in my household are affected. HR21, HR20, H21. Hopefully Earl is working on this for us.


----------



## Lobo1943 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I found out what the problem was and it was my DVR. Direct TV installed a new receiver and everything is working now, Thanks a gain.

Lobo1943


----------



## zydeco (Sep 12, 2013)

had the same problem.just reset recicver.either unplug it a few secoinds or use reset button .it shoul work after thar


----------

